
Andrew Ng Interview with Geoffrey Hinton (2011) [video] - Anon84
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=089U2maCg0Q&feature=youtu.be&app=desktop
======
sjbr
This interview was from the original ML class online back in 2011 I think, one
of the first MOOCs

*I have the free Certificate of Accomplishment signed by Andrew Ng

~~~
dang
Year added above. Thanks!

------
darepublic
I appreciated the Hinton's advice that basically said 'follow your intuition
because if its bad you're screwed anyway'

